# Bowfishing pic...



## bozz

Sorry not sure where to put this.......he was nearly 50 lbs.,......got him while walking the banks of a local river.....


----------



## WINNER

Was it released?

Winner


----------



## mirrocraft mike

I think it was released !% . That is of the bow string Nice carp


----------



## bozz

The O.D.N.R. wants these fish (White Amurs) removed from the local rivers (per phone conversation)......it was not stocked there ever according to them......I would like to release one back at my pond if I had a big anuff live well I may try it.........most the time if I hit one back near the tail or high on the back I do release them and they do just fine.....I shot the same fish twice last year after a release......didn't mean to....he was fine ....just a little scar.........there are so many Amurs out there.....the dnr said they must be escapee's from local farm ponds.


----------



## Row v. Wade

WINNER said:


> Was it released?
> 
> Winner


Are you really a teacher?


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot

Nice fish, would have been a fun fight on a rod and reel.


----------



## bozz

Bubba bass bigfoot said:


> Nice fish, would have been a fun fight on a rod and reel.


Thanks......i agree........but they are pretty hard to catch on a rod.......man how cool that would be......heck they explode on me and run like a baracuda with a arrow in them.......I had them pull out and burn my fingers grapping the line to slow them down a little.


----------



## BFG

> heck they explode on me and run like a baracuda with a arrow in them.......


I think I would do the same!!! 


Great fish.


----------



## misfit

nice one.i've caught them up to about 20# on flyrod and what a rush

ps...............moved thread here to carp forum.


----------



## bozz

misfit said:


> nice one.i've caught them up to about 20# on flyrod and what a rush
> 
> ps...............moved thread here to carp forum.


COOL.........the biggest I ever caught on r.r. was only 12 pounds.


----------



## misfit

luckily those grassies were in a 1/2 acre pond and didn't have eneough room to spool my fly reel


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

when i was 9 i caught one on a top water coverd in sea weed and what a blat for sure it was 3 feet long and about 20 lbs


----------



## Flathead King 06

bozz said:


> .I would like to release one back at my pond if I had a big anuff live well I may try it...


To be honest with you...if you do some research on the white amour...you will find that when they become of a certain size, they tend to slow down their eating habits...and the only reason to actually have an amour in a pond is to help keep the moss/aquatic plants under control...so the verdict of the situation is, that in putting a "large" amour in a pond...you're basically defeating the purpose of putting one in in the first place...but I don't know the circumstances of your situation......just my 2 cents


----------



## bassattacker

man u all would have a hay day at the private club i belong to, i know for a fact that some of the amur carp that are in the 15 acre lake are easily 5' long and have seen quit a few 4'ers taken by bow, but its basicly pointless fishing for them cause many a people have tried with no success, wish i could get some to bit would be one heck of a fight.


----------



## flypilot33

That's a fact. My neighbors put 6 in over ten years ago. Now they are huge (30+ pounds) and don't eat a fraction of what they ate when they were 5 pounds. And you for sure only want to put sterile grass carp into your pond.




Flathead King 06 said:


> To be honest with you...if you do some research on the white amour...you will find that when they become of a certain size, they tend to slow down their eating habits...and the only reason to actually have an amour in a pond is to help keep the moss/aquatic plants under control...so the verdict of the situation is, that in putting a "large" amour in a pond...you're basically defeating the purpose of putting one in in the first place...but I don't know the circumstances of your situation......just my 2 cents


----------

